# Specialized Epic FSR 2006 (Rahmengröße) ?



## Holiday (26. März 2006)

Moin !

Betreff: Specialized Epic FSR Disc 2006

Ich wollte gerne mal wissen, welche Rahmengröße ihr wählen würdet !

Körpergröße: 188cm
Gewicht: 85kg
Schrittlänge: 94cm

Einsatzzweck: 2-3 Rennen CrossCountry/Marathon, übliche Touren.

Was würdert ihr wählen "L" oder XL" - und warum ?

Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Hardtail: 
Rahmenhöhe: 20" (510 mm) 
Steuerrohrwinkel: 71° 
Oberrohrlänge: 580 mm 
Sitzwinkel: 73,5° 
Kettenstrebenlänge: 425 mm

Evt. etwa zu klein !

ciao
holiday


----------



## steff-vw (31. März 2006)

Servus.

Bei deiner Schrittlänge würde ich XL nehmen.
Ich 1,88m, Schrittlänge 89 hab den L genommen.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emM_Ha (31. März 2006)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> Moin !
> 
> Betreff: Specialized Epic FSR Disc 2006
> 
> ...



Ich würd nach der Oberrohrlänge gehen.
Laut Homepage: L = 597 (615)mm, XL = 624 (641)mm.

Bei deinen Angaben würd ich zu L raten, weil XL mag von der Rahmenhöhe besser sein, dürfte aber zur Streckbank werden. 64cm sind 'ne echte Hausnummer  !


----------



## Mad-Line (1. April 2006)

auf jeden fall XL!!
XL ist nicht 64 sondern ca 53,5 cm 21 Zoll.

aber davon mal ab sollte dein Zwei radhändler deines vertrauends das wissen bzw dich beraten.


----------



## Tante_Uschi (1. April 2006)

Ich fahre bei 1,87 m und Schrittlänge 86 cm 'ne Größe L, 120-er Vorbau und (inzwischen wieder) Flatbar. Passt wie angegossen. 

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei deiner Schrittlänge der XL-Rahmen mit einem etwas kürzeren Vorbau, als ich ihn fahre, richtig wäre.

Hier gibt es eine Übersicht zur passenden Größe: http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Specialized/S-Works_1.htm


----------



## emM_Ha (2. April 2006)

Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden fall XL!!
> XL ist nicht 64 sondern ca 53,5 cm 21 Zoll.
> 
> aber davon mal ab sollte dein Zwei radhändler deines vertrauends das wissen bzw dich beraten.


Ich sprach von der Oberrohrlänge und die ist bei Rahmengröße XL (mit Rahmenhöhe 53,3cm  ) laut Speci-Homepage 641 mm horizontal.
Da Holiday nach eigener Angabe im Moment mit 580er Oberrohr unterwegs ist, was er als 





> Evt. etwa zu klein !


 bezeichnet, ist imo XL evt. *etwas* zu lang für ihn.

Davon abgesehen würd ich auch 'ne Beratung und vor allem  eine ausgedehnte Probefahrt empfehlen.


----------



## floatwork (23. März 2010)

*Holger* schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei 1,87 m und Schrittlänge 86 cm 'ne Größe L, 120-er Vorbau und (inzwischen wieder) Flatbar. Passt wie angegossen.
> 
> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei deiner Schrittlänge der XL-Rahmen mit einem etwas kürzeren Vorbau, als ich ihn fahre, richtig wäre.
> 
> Hier gibt es eine Übersicht zur passenden Größe: http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Specialized/S-Works_1.htm



hacke ich nochmal nach. lt. der tabelle könnte ich ja noch ein l fahren. 

bin 1,92 groß mit 94er schrittlänge, fahr aber lieber kürzer und mit viel überhöhung 

was meint ihr?


----------



## powderJO (24. März 2010)

floatwork schrieb:


> hacke ich nochmal nach. lt. der tabelle könnte ich ja noch ein l fahren.
> 
> bin 1,92 groß mit 94er schrittlänge, fahr aber lieber kürzer und mit viel überhöhung
> 
> was meint ihr?




was fährst du denn bis jetzt und wie bist du mir der position zufrieden? falls alles passt einfach die reichweite messen und auf die daten des epic übertragen. wenn nicht probefahren. 

ich selbst lag auch zwischen zwei größen und habe letztendlich den größeren genommen weil mir ansonsten das bike deutlich zu kurz geworden wäre... kommt aber halt auch darauf an, was du damit vorhast.


----------



## floatwork (24. März 2010)

fahr momentan n 20" radon das fast die selben maße hätte und mit dem bin ich zufrieden.

das epic von 06 schaut halt einfach nur geil aus


----------



## powderJO (25. März 2010)

fast die selben sind nicht dieselben. denk daran, dass die oberrohrlänge alleine nicht reicht. steuerrohr und vor allem sitz- und lenkwinkel spielen ja auch eine nicht unerhebliche rolle dabei, wie lang oder kurz du am ende tatsächlich sitzt.


----------

